# Bully kissing gourami



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

I've had my two kissing gourami for over a year now in my 55gal community tank. They are both males and although they have their kissing spats from time to time, I have never had a problem with one being too dominant. In the last week or so however, I've noticed one of them has become a real bully. The other guy just hangs out on one side of the tank near the bottom now to avoid him. I'm afraid that if the aggression becomes too much of a problem I might lose the other one. 
I'm really attached to them and they've grown quite a lot so I really don't want to have to rehome anyone. Is there anyway I could help the situation?


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Could you afford to set up another tank or is that out of the question? From what I understand, once they start going at it, it's only a matter of time until you check in and find a real mess on your hands. I had my dwarfs and a blue gourami in the same community tank and had to evict the blue a couple of days ago because she was just getting too jealous over the dwarf pair fussing with their bubble nest. She kept starting fights with my dwarf male, King, and I knew it would end ugly if I didn't intervene.


----------

